#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  how to create a backup for drupal site without c-panel?

## Ahamed

Hi,
Nowadays I working on Drupal. That's why I asking this question guys. please explain it.

----------

